
Spacemacs: The best editor is neither Emacs nor Vim, it's Emacs and Vim - Garbage
http://spacemacs.org/
======
lorenzhs
This comes up fairly frequently on HN (mostly in comments, but also
submissions) - most notably perhaps
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9394144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9394144)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10837833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10837833)

It seems that there's quite some interest in Spacemacs and lots of people hear
about it for the first time every time it's being talked about, maybe these
old discussions can be interesting as well.

